# Floor Mats



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I have factory OEM rubber (winter package) and carpet mats. All my mats move except the drivers side.

My question is how can I get my floor mats from moving and still be able to easily remove them so I can clean them and etc? Does anyone have any advice, I am sure someone else has run into this problem besides me.

Plus I don't if weathertech would be a good idea or not, if I did go that route wouldn't those move as well?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If you get the WeatherTech mats for your specific car none will move.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I have factory OEM rubber (winter package) and carpet mats. All my mats move except the drivers side.
> 
> My question is how can I get my floor mats from moving and still be able to easily remove them so I can clean them and etc? Does anyone have any advice, I am sure someone else has run into this problem besides me.
> 
> Plus I don't if weathertech would be a good idea or not, if I did go that route wouldn't those move as well?


Get a roll of industrial-strength Velcro tape and apply the hard (hook) side to the bottom edges of your floor mats. That will keep them from moving and they will still be removable.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought 3D maxpider floor mats from Amazon.com
They are like WeatherTech and form fit "buckets" to hold mud or barf. 
I looked at them, added them to my list, and signed off. 
When I signed on they were suddenly reduced to $25 for the back seat floor covers. 

I purchased the back seat set for $25 and could not be happier. 
They do not move around at all. They keep the pax feet off my carpet and are like a little barf bucket if needed. 

Which ever brand is less expensive, they are very simular. Form fitting and waterproof.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Yeah I have looked at these before but these seem expensive, however, I may just buy them bc I do spend alot of time vacuuming my floors.

http://www.weathertech.com/ford/201...floor-retention-device-type/dual-floor-posts/


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I bought 3D maxpider floor mats from Amazon.com
> They are like WeatherTech and form fit "buckets" to hold mud or barf.
> I looked at them, added them to my list, and signed off.
> When I signed on they were suddenly reduced to $25 for the back seat floor covers.
> ...


I think I will check these out too. I gotta get something soon.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Backdash said:


> If you get the WeatherTech mats for your specific car none will move.


There are Weathertech MATS but also the floor liner that is form fitting. Not sure which you're talking about.

I put in the Weathertech liners (front and back and hatchback floor) and have the factory mats stored. If he already has a rubber floor liner why even use mats?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are Weathertech MATS but also the floor liner that is form fitting. Not sure which you're talking about.


I meant the floor liner
http://www.weathertech.com/floorliner-digitalfit/


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Got this for backseat. $20 and doesn't move. Walmart. I can vacuum it or just throw a hose on it to clean.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> Yeah I have looked at these before but these seem expensive, however, I may just buy them bc I do spend alot of time vacuuming my floors.
> 
> http://www.weathertech.com/ford/201...floor-retention-device-type/dual-floor-posts/


That's what I have. My rear is all one piece though. Kia soul doesn't have much of a ***** hump I guess being higher up. I take them out, scrub them a little and leave them to dry once a month while I go to the car wash. The rest of the time they're easy to vacuum and wipe down. I'll never own a car without them from now on, Uber or no Uber.

If you really want carpeted mats on top of them go to Big Lots or Amazon and get some generic $20 set to put on top. I wouldn't use the driver one though. My pax have only said good things about mine though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Got this for backseat. $20 and doesn't move. Walmart. I can vacuum it or just throw a hose on it to clean.
> View attachment 12369


That's a quick and cheap solution. I like the Weathertech because they will hold the mess like a bowl though.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's a quick and cheap solution. I like the Weathertech because they will hold the mess like a bowl though.


I just too cheap to invest in anything uber related. Lol it helps that I have a steam cleaner at home to suck up liquid messes and stuff or I'd have the good stuff too.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought these floor liners. They were $25 for the rear seat at the time. 
I see the cost has doubled. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009TB20OU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I bought these floor liners. They were $25 for the rear seat at the time.
> I see the cost has doubled.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009TB20OU/?tag=ubne0c-20


Yeah I was checking into those I think I might just bite the bullet and buy some weathertech ones.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

WeatherTech are made in the U.S. 
If they cost near the same go with the WeatherTech. 

Having a floor liner has saved my carpet. In over 2000 rides, I suspect I have had over 4500-5000 people in my car. The carpet would be a smoking hole by now.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> WeatherTech are made in the U.S.
> If they cost near the same go with the WeatherTech.
> 
> Having a floor liner has saved my carpet. In over 2000 rides, I suspect I have had over 4500-5000 people in my car. The carpet would be a smoking hole by now.


yeah I think I will go with them, I just hate to have to spend almost $200 for them, but I think in the long run it will be worth, especially since winter is coming up.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> yeah I think I will go with them, I just hate to have to spend almost $200 for them, but I think in the long run it will be worth, especially since winter is coming up.


In Toledo you will need "mud tubs". Go with the WeatherTech liners. 
Look for a deal. One trick is to add them to your Amazon cart, and sign off. 
Wait a day, and suddenly they offer you a discount next time you log on.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I just plan to write off some WeatherTechs on my taxes as a business expense, so I would rather invest in some higher quality mats.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Both the 3D MAXpider and WeatherTech are high quality. 
You only get a small percentage as a tax write off. 
I would go with the American made unless you got a deal like I did. 

Then it is Uber finances.. gotta go with the least expensive.
3D MAXpider have worked well, and have lasted long. I could not pass up high quality floor liners for $25.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I think I will go directly through weathertech that way if there are any issues they will prob orrect them easier thsn amazon would. Plus I can get insurance too.


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Floor mat insurance


----------



## w00tm3 (Feb 22, 2016)

For what its worth, I am ordering the 3D Maxpider and will update. For car it seems like these look "smoother" then the weathertech i was pretty well set on before I saw these and the reviews are about equal.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Not a fan of Weather Tech, mine rear mats (2 pieces) curled in on themselves and slide around like crazy. Plus they're too light/thin


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

My car included flimsy carpet mats as well as the thick rubber mats with the grooves like the one on the first page from Walmart. I put the carpet ones away in the house and I put newspaper over the rubber mats when there's snow and ice. I can scoop up the newspaper and the mats stay cleaner than without the newspaper. Got the idea from taxis.


----------

